# Happy First Birthday Elza!!!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Elza!!![/color]

Well my little girl has turned one today! She is celebrating it with a massive antler and a couple of new collars. ;D
She has come a long way in the last 10 months since we have her and is certainly a joy and the centre of our life.
Here I share her best pictures. 

Get ready there's too much to share! 8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy birthday, Elza!!! I love the pictures. I don't ever get sick of looking at V's. Oquirrh sends wags and wiggles!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!
Happy birthday to your sweet girl!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELZA   Hope you get to go for a lovely whizz this weekend.

Love the photos!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Aw! Happy Birthday to pretty Elza! You must be proud! Time flies! Hope she had a special day! Love the pics!! <3


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy bday hugs and kisses from my guy. Elza has grown into a beautiful dog (well i guess she started off that way) Congrats on making it past the first year, it only gets better. She's now ready for any adventure


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Elza - and many more!
The pictures are very cute - I love the "sleeping on a couch" picture!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, she is beautiful!! Many happy returns, Elza!!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy happy Birthday to pretty Elza. May she live long, happy and healthy years! Lovely Pics. She looks like my girl with her long tail and slim body!! 
Have a great Vizsla-day. Best wishes from the other side of the world!


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Penblwydd Hapus Elza


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy B day Elza!!

Thanks for the pics she is a beauty.


----------



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Elza!! Our girl is turning 1 this coming tuesday. They grow up sooo fast.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pup! Love the photos--


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy birthday Elza


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Elza! You have a very pretty girl there, adrino! Great shots of her. As a fellow agility nut, I love seeing her work that A frame .


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Elza!! (I especially love the photo, "sharing a nap in the recliner".) Great shot!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures! 

My partner and Elza on the sofa was one of those moments that I had to preserve for the future! ;D


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy birthday. Beautiful dog


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday! She is a great looking girl.


----------

